# Our trip to the lake (and Bruno's 6 months!)



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, you have TWO great retrievers!  Great pics. Looks like much fun was had!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Very cute pictures ! We have a 6month old boy at home named Cooper. Love the picture of your daughter and the stick !


----------



## roxanness (May 29, 2009)

He's beautiful! He looks eerily like my own dog. Do you mind my asking where you got him, I'll bet our dogs are related


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great pictures!! It looks like Bruno really loves the water  That picture of your daughter is priceless! That is definitely one to show the boyfriends one day!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Vey cute pictures!


----------



## khoch4 (Apr 15, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> Great pictures!! It looks like Bruno really loves the water  That picture of your daughter is priceless! That is definitely one to show the boyfriends one day!!



Unfortunately, I'm sure we'll have a photo album's worth of embarrassing pictures to blackmail her with later on 

Bruno's from Golden Girls Kennels in Colorado. I know, I know, but we were naive... He's a great dog, though, so I can't complain!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Bruno is teaching you son well. Very cute.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

most if not all the little kids I know wont even get in a lake much less retrieve for the camera. You know you can use this for like a 16th or 21st birthdays as blackmale or just a ****** good prank! Great pictures.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pics. The lake is beautiful, and your subjects are priceless!!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesome pictures!!!Retrieving in the family blood!!!LOL


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

LOLL! That picture with your daughter is so cute!  And Bruno is so handsome!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Lucky Bruno, that's some beautiful scenery to take in while swimming. Love the stick retrieving girl too!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures and a gorgeous place to take Brutus and the kids. That picture of your daughter retrieving just cracked me up. Goodlooking kids 2 legged and 4 legged you have.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Wonderful pictures. Bruno is a very handsome boy! I laughed out loud at the last picture of your daughter. She is a cutie

Abiquiu Lake looks to be in a remote area. Stunning scenery. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

lol! Great pics! All your kids (human and fur) are adorable  The scenery is beautiful too!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Great pictures! Thanks


----------

